# Best high-end perfume dupes



## sakura1024 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi! I'm looking for perfume dupes of Escada, Euphoria, Juicy... you know - top-selling perfumes. My sniffer is under the influence of baby-hormones, so I have to rely on the help of kind, in-the-know strangers 

*Edited for typos  Yay for pregnancy scatter brain!


----------



## carebear (Feb 25, 2012)

they don't come back, yanno.
the brain cells, that is.

sorry.


----------



## krissy (Feb 25, 2012)

lol i was thinking the same thing! i had my kids more than 10 years ago and i am still waiting for the scatterbrained pregnancy brain to leave... :roll:


----------



## judymoody (Feb 25, 2012)

To answer your question, DayStar has a lot of perfume dupes and there's a 25% off sale through Sunday.

Save On Scents has a lot of high end dupes also.  I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## sakura1024 (Feb 26, 2012)

haha... this is my 3rd so you'd think I'd know that by now, lol. I guess I forgot...


----------



## honor435 (Mar 5, 2012)

thecommonscent.com has tons of dupes.


----------

